# New home with two rooms for 7.1



## Artwithplaza (Apr 10, 2021)

I have 2 tv rooms. we ran 4 sets of wires for the rear surround in each room. The drywall is in and they pulled the wires through for easy install. One room is an open large family room and the other is a smaller closed in 15x14 theater room. My question is what 4 in ceiling speakers to get for each room to run with my Dennon 7.1 and Sony 7.1, I already have the front and center speakers ? Keep in mind this is a budget of $700. Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Who makes the LCR speakers you have? While it's not necessary to match the surrounds to the fronts it might make it easier to keep it all in the family. If you want to explore alternatives the RSL C34E are inexpensive and well regarded so they're worth considering.


----------

